# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Perrallë nga e kaluara

## EuroStar1

*Udhëtimi i Israsë dhe Miraxhit*

Kjo ndodhi, renditet tek më të mëdhatë në jetëshkrimin e profetit Muhamed a.s. Ky udhëtim, është shkaku që e bën xhaminë Aksa të shenjtë për myslimanët. 

Ajo është një tokë e bekuar nga vetë Zoti dhe ky bekim dhe bereqet vazhdon edhe në  ditët tona. Ashtu siç ka bekuar Mekën dhe Medinen, Zoti i lartësuar ka bekuar dhe shenjtëruar edhe Kudsin bashkë me rrethinat e tij. Konsiderata që kanë myslimanët për Palestinën nuk është ekuivalente me vendet e tjera. Përveçse Palestina është një tokë e banuar nga myslimanët, ajo është edhe e bekuar nga vetë Zoti, prandaj ne si myslimanë nuk mund ta lejojmë që ajo të shkelet nga këmbët e çfarëdo kolonizatori, hebrenj qofshin apo të çfarëdo lloji.



> Mos harrojm qe ne kesoj shkrimesh gjoja profetike hapen vatrat e luftes ne gjith boten


Natën e udhëtimit të Israsë, Profeti a.s ishte shtrirë duke fjetur pranë Qabes. Atë natë, Xhibrili a.s i shkon Profetit a.s dhe e zgjon nga gjumë, për të startuar udhëtimin madhështor drejt Kudsit, e mandej drejt qiellit. Xhibrili a.s kishte sjellë një kafshë për udhëtimin drejt Kudsit. Profeti a.s e përshkruan atë me fjalët:Ajo ishte më e madhe se gomari dhe më e vogël se mushka. Edhe pse me trup të vogël, kjo kafshë ishte shumë e shpejtë, pasi çdo kërcim bëhej atje ku përfundonte shikimi, në horizont. Profeti a.s u zgjua dhe hypi në burak, kafsha e përgatitur për këtë qëllim. Kështu filloi udhëtimi madhështor dhe i çuditshëm. 


> haha lol fluturim bio


Kur Profeti a.s mbërriti në Kuds, hyri në xhaminë Aksa, të cilën e gjeti të mbushur me njerëzit më të mirë që ka parë faqja e tokës, profetët dhe të dërguarit e Zotit. Për tu takuar me profetin Muhamed a.s, Zoti kishte sjellë të gjithë profetët dhe të dërguarit e mëparshëm. Thonë dijetarët:Numri i të dërguarve është treqind, kurse numri i profetëve është njëqind e njëzet e katër mijë.

*Namazi me profetët dhe të dërguarit e Zotit*

Në xhaminë Aksa, ishin mbledhur të gjithë profetët dhe të dërguarit e mëparshëm, në pritje të profetit Muhamed a.s, të dërguarit të fundit. Vetëm xhamia Aksa e ka gëzuar privilegjin e tubimit të gjithë profetëve. Po ashtu edhe Qabja, në të cilën profetët dhe të dërguarit kanë kryer ritualin e Haxhit. Vetë Profeti a.s thotë se profetët e kanë kryer Haxhin në Qabe.

Megjithatë, xhamia Aksa mbetet vendi i vetëm ku të gjithë profetët dhe të dërguarit janë tubuar në një vend dhe në një kohë.

Të gjithë profetët ishin rreshtuar njëri pas tjetrit në xhami. Ai që u priu profetëve në namaz, ishte zotëria i njerëzimit, i dërguari i Zotit, profeti Muhamed a.s. Nuk ka nder dhe privilegj më të madh për profetin Muhamed a.s. Ai u zgjodh imami i të gjithë imamëve të njerëzimit. Ditën e Kiametit, kur për çdo popull do të sillet një dëshmitar, profeti Muhamed a.s do të dëshmojë për të gjithë profetët dhe të dërguarit.


> imagjinoj Jezusin bashk me profetet e tjere qe ngrejne sumen perpjet

----------


## EuroStar1

*Mes qumështit dhe verës*

Pasi Profeti a.s kryen lutjen me profetët dhe të dërguarit, vjen Xhibrili a.s dhe i zgjat dy enë, njëra e mbushur me qumësht dhe tjetra e mbushur me verë. Profeti a.s zgjodhi enën e mbushur me qumësht. Xhibrili a.s si tha:”Je udhëzuar dhe është udhëzuar dhe umeti yt. Ti je orientuar drejt natyrës së pastër.”

Kjo ndodhi, është sinjali parë që vera dhe pijet alkoolike janë të dëmshme. Profeti Muhamed a.s nuk e ka pirë alkoolin kurrë, as pasi u bë profet dhe as më parë.



> Xhibrili i thote a do vere apo qumesht, ndersa Muhamedi , thote qe vera te ben dem, se engjelli nuk e dinte


*Udhëtimi i Miraxhit*

Në asnjë hadith të saktë nuk ceket kuptimi i vërtetë i fjalës Miraxh. Arabët emërtojnë shkallët me këtë emër,


> Nuk ka problem se jemi mesuar me mos kuptime


 por për udhëtimin në qiell të Profetit a.s, nuk kemi ndonjë hollësi për mjetin. Sesi ka qenë mjeti që e ka ngritur Profetin a.s në qiej, askush nuk e di.


> bobo po a ishte buraku mjeti bio qe e ngriti ne qiell Muhamedin ! ajo kafsha pra as sa nje kal dhe as sa nje gomar, por ishte si mushke


Profetit a.s iu soll Miraxhi, mbi të cilin ai u ngjit dhe për disa çaste ata mbërritën në kufirin e skajshëm të qiellit të parë. Ne sot, nuk njohim veçse një pjesë të vogël të hapësirave qiellore. Shkencëtarët e matin largësinë mes trupave qiellore me vite dritë. Drits së diellit për të mbërritur në tokë, i duhen tetë minuta. Sakaq, ekzistojnë yje dhe planetë të cilat gjenden me miliarda vite dritë larg tokës. Ato nuk janë në skajin dhe kufirin përfundimtar të qiellit të parë. Një anije kozmike, e cila udhëton me 7.000 km/h, i duhen tre vite për të mbërritur tek planeti më i afërt.


> Keo i ka thene kozmonauti i pare i njerzimit Muhamedi a.s lol


Sakaq, Profeti a.s bashkë me Xhibrilin a.s e përshkuan këtë distancë të madhe në disa çaste.


> lol me shpejtesi te drites


 Kur mbërritën në kufirin përfundimtar të qiellit të dynjasë, i gjetën dyert të mbyllura. Xhibrili a.s trokiti dhe një zë nga brenda pyeti:”Kush është?” Xhibrili a.s iu përgjigj:”Jam Xhibrili.” Meleku nga brenda pyeti:”A është tjetër kush me ty?” Xhibrili a.s u përgjigj:”Po, është Muhamedi.” Meleku tha:”Jam urdhëruar të mos e hap këtë derë për dikë tjetër veç tij.”


> rrrrrrrrr qielli me dyer dhe me celsa, po nuk qe muhamedi , roja pas deres nuk e hap


Kështu, u hap dera dhe Profeti a.s bashkë me Xhibrilin a.s hynë brenda. Atje, Profeti a.s pa melekët. Në qiellin e parë, Profeti a.s pa dhe një burrë, të cilin e përshkruan:”Atje pashë një burrë të gjatë gjashtëdhjetë parakrahë. Përreth tij, ishin grumbullua shumë njerëz. Sa herë që kthehej dhe shikonte në të djathtë, ai qeshte dhe sa herë që shihte në të majtë qante. I habitur e pyeta Xhibrilin:”Kush është ky dhe kush janë këta të tjerët?!” Xhibrili mu përgjigj:”Ky është babai yt Ademi. Ata që janë në krah të djathtë, janë banorët e xhenetit, kurse ata në krah të majtë janë banorët e zjarrit. Sa herë që shikon djathtas, sheh banorët e xhenetit, gjë e cila e gëzon. Kur sheh majtas, sheh banorët e zjarrit dhe kjo e mërzit.”


> Kjo eshte e cuditshme..... Thuhet qe pasi ti vije fundi botes ( pra dita e gjykimit) Atehere do ndahen njerzit per ne ferr dhe parajse..... Tani ky babadimri d.m.th babai injerzimit, ku i sheh ato te djathtit dhe te majtit perderisa nuk ka ndodhur akoma dita e gjykimit ? Te djthte dhe te majte haha lol PS- PD edhe ne qiell


Profeti a.s pa disa njerëz të cilët notonin në një lum gjaku. Sa herë që arrinin në një breg, hapnin gojët dhe melekët ua mbushnin me gurë, duke i gjakosur. Kjo gjë bëhej sa herë që arrinin tek njëri breg. I çuditur nga kjo, Profeti a.s e pyeti Xhibrilin a.s:”Kush janë këta o  Xhibril?!” Ai iu përgjigj:”Këta janë ata njerëz të cilët abuzojnë me pasuritë e jetimëve. Kështu ndëshkohen gjer kur të vijë Dita e Kiametit.”


> E shikon ? Po a nuk thuhet qe do ti ngjalli nga varret dhe do te ndeshkohen ? Po keto ca jane qe ndeshkohen akoma pa ardhur dita e gjykimit ?


Profeti a.s pa edhe njerëz të tjerë me bark të madh, të cilët qëndronin të shtrirë. Ata shkeleshin me këmbë nga faraoni dhe mbështetësit e tij. Para ndëshkimit të botës tjetër, Zoti ka përgatitur për faraonit dhe mbështetësit e tij ndëshkim edhe për jetën e varrit.  Thotë Zoti në Kuran për familjen e faraonit:” Ata do të çohen para Zjarrit në mëngjes dhe mbrëmje (në jetën e varrit) e, kur të arrijë Ora (e Kiametit), do të thuhet:“Hidhni ithtarët e Faraonit në dënimin më të rëndë!” (Gafir, 45-46)



> A ka kush mundesi te na thote se sa lloj kontraditash ka ... Denim ne varr, pas varri, ne kete bote, ne ate bote, ejjj vetem denime dhe te gjitha ne nje perjudhe looool


Ndëshkimi i faraonit dhe mbështetësve të tij gjatë jetës së varrit, është se çdo ditë në mëngjes dhe në mbrëmje çohen para zjarrit. Kurse pas ringjalljes ndëshkimi me zjarr do të jetë i përjetshëm. Gjatë vajtjes dhe kthimit nga zjarri, ata shkelin njerëzit me bark të madh, të cilët qëndrojnë të shtrirë.

I habitur, Profeti a.s e pyeti Xhibrilin a.s:”Kush janë këta o Xhibril?!” Ai iu përgjigj:”Këta janë njerëzit që janë ushqyer me para kamate në dynja.”

Padyshim që ata që përdorin kamatën veprojnë një akt dhe vepër shumë të shëmtuar. Vetë Zoti i lartësuar u ka shpallur luftë njerëzve që përdorin kamatën. Ditën e Kiametit, do u thuhet këtyre njerëzve:”Merrni armët tuaja!” Ata do të pyesin:”E përse?” Përgjigja do të jetë:”Që të luftoni me Zotin.”

“Ata që marrin fajde, do të ringjallen (në Ditën e Gjykimit) si ai që djalli e ka çmendur me prekjen e vet..” (Bekare, 275)


> Kush e di se sa shum pyje do kete per zjarr te perjetshem


Si është e mundur që njeriu sakrifikon ahiretin për disa kënaqësi të dynjasë?!


> Sepse ahiretin se ka pare njeri


Më vonë, Profeti a.s sheh disa burra të cilët kishin përpara dy lloj ushqimesh, njëri lloj ishte ushqim i prishur dhe i qelbur, kurse tjetri ishte ushqim i mirë. Këta burra, linin ushqimin e mirë dhe hanin atë të prishurin. Profeti Muhamed a.s u çudit nga kjo sjellje. Kush qenkan këta njerëz që zgjedhin ushqimin e prishur dhe lënë atë të mirin?! I habitur, e pyeti Xhibrilin a.s:”Kush janë këta o Xhibril?” Ai iu përgjigj:”Këta janë burrat imoralë, të cilët injorojnë gratë e tyre të ndershme dhe shkojnë pas lavireve."



> eee sa bukur kjo


Pasi kaloi edhe disa eksperienca të tjera, Profeti a.s bashkë me Xhibrilin a.s u ngjitën në qiellin e dytë. Atje, Profeti a.s pa dy profetë nga më të mirët, profetin Isa a.s dhe Jahja a.s. Profeti Muhamed a.s e përshkruan profetin Isa a.s me fjalët:”Ai kishte lëkurë të kuqe, as i gjatë dhe as i shkurtër, me quka në fytyrë dhe kur ulte kokën, dukej sikur do rrjedhë ujë.”


> paska qen i turpshem Jezusi, e ulte koken



Mandej Profeti a.s kaloi në qiellin e tretë, ku pa profetin Jusuf a.s, për të cilin thotë:”Pasha Zotin, nuk kam parë njeri më të bukur. Atij i ishte dhënë gjysma e hijeshisë.”

Bukuria dhe hijeshia është ndarë në dy pjesë, ku njëra gjysmë i është dhënë të gjithë njerëzve dhe gjysma tjetër Jusufit a.s. Prandaj, kur Jusufi a.s hyri në dhomën ku gjendeshin mikeshat e zonjës së shtëpisë, të gjitha mbetën gojëhapur dhe shprehën habi për hijeshinë e tij. “O Zot, o Zot! Ky nuk është njeri, por qenka një engjëll fisnik!” (Jusuf, 31)

Ata u magjepsën pas hijeshisë së Jusufit a.s, saqë e humbën mendjen fare dhe në vend që të presin mollët në duar, prenë dhe copëtuan duart. “Kur e panë, gratë u mahnitën nga bukuria e tij, prenë duart” (Jusuf, 31)



> Normal perderisa i ka pelqyer dhe Muhes


Megjithatë, statusi dhe lavdia e Jusufit a.s nuk është për shkak të hijeshisë, por për shkak të profecisë dhe urtësisë me të cilën e kishte pajisur Zoti.

Në qiellin e pestë, Profeti a.s takoi Harunin. Ai thotë:”Në qiellin e pestë, takova Harunin a.s, një burrë i moshuar dhe fisnik.”


> Ejjjj  si kalohet nga i 3ti ne te 5 tin qiell ( ah keta forumet islame)


Kurse në qiellin e gjashtë, Profeti a.s pa Musain a.s. Ai e përshkruan atë me fjalët:”Ai ishte zeshkan, shtat gjatë, thatanik, me hundë të madhe.”

Musai a.s radhitet tek profetët e privilegjuar nga Zoti, pasi bisedonte me të direkt, pa ndërmjetës. 


> I marte te keqen Van Gogu Muhamedit


Në qiellin e shtatë, Profeti a.s pa Bejtul Mamur, ose Qaben e banorëve të qiellit. Ashtu siç kemi ne njerëzit Qaben tonë këtu në tokë, banorët e qiellit kanë Qaben e tyre në qiell, e  cila njihet me emrin Bejtul Mamur. Ajo ndodhet në vijë të drejtë mbi Qaben e tokës. Thotë Profeti a.s:”Shtatëdhjetë mijë melekë bëjnë tavafin rreth saj dhe kurrë nuk kthehen për tavaf deri në Ditën e Kiametit.”

Tavafi që këta melekë bëjnë rreth Bejtul Mamur, është i pari dhe i fundit në jetën e tyre. Kurrë më parë dhe kurrë më pas nuk u jepet kjo mundësi. A e imagjinoni dot sa mund të jetë numri i melekëve? Veç Zoti e di diçka të tillë.

“Askush tjetër, përveç Tij, nuk e di numrin e ushtrisë së Zotit tënd.” (Muddethir, 31)


> nje ushtri kaq e madhe e paisur me burak do bente namin ne nje lufte stelare me alienet dhe toksoret


Vazhdon inshalla

----------


## EuroStar1

*Udhëtimi i Miraxhit Pjesa e II*

Në çdo qiell, Profeti a.s gjeti profetë, me të  cilët përshëndetej dhe takohej miqësisht.

Bashkë me Xhibrilin a.s, Profeti a.s mbërriti në skajin më të lartë të qiellit të shtatë. Vetëm atje, Profeti a.s arriti ta shohë Xhibrilin a.s në formën e tij origjinale për herë të dytë. Vetëm natën e parë të profecisë, Xhibrili a.s i ishte shfaqur Profetit a.s në formën e tij origjinale. 


> Nderkohe qe thuhet qe ne shpalljen e pare , degjoj vetem nje ze... Ndersa ketu thuhet se e ka pare ne shpalljen e pare !!!!!


Gjatë gjithë  viteve të tjera, i shfaqej në forma të ndryshme. Ishte hera e dytë që Profeti a.s e shihte Xhibrilin a.s në formën e tij origjinale dhe kjo në skajin më të lartë të qiellit të shtatë, pranë Sidretul Munteha. “ndërkohë që ai e ka parë atë edhe një herë tjetër, te Sidretul Munteha-ja,” (Nexhm, 13-14)



> PO PO PO atje, ketu, andej, ketej ku se paska dhe ku nuk e ka pare


Profeti a.s dhe Xhibrili a.s mbërritën në një stacion ku kurrë më parë nuk kishte shkelur këmbë njeriu. Madje, mbërritën aty ku nuk kishin shkelur edhe vetë melekët, përveç Xhibrilit a.s. Thotë Profeti a.s:”Kur u ktheva nga Xhibrili, pashë që ai ishte bërë si një copë rrogozi e vjetër nga droja e Zotit.”

Ishte pikërisht Xhibrili a.s, i cili përshkruhet si shumë i fuqishëm dhe madhështor, në një vend të tillë i ngjante rrogozit të vjetër.

Mandej, Xhibrili a.s e ndali hapin dhe duke iu drejtuar Profetit a.s i thotë:”O Muhamed! Ti vazhdo, se për Zotin, nëse hedh një hap më andej shkrihem.”


> euuu Tani na doli Muha me i forte se Meleku me i madh i Allahut lol Hapu i thot Muha - Xhibrilit se nuk je per keto pune ti hahhaa


Atëherë Profeti a.s vazhdoi derisa arriti në një vend ku nuk kishte shkelur askush më parë, as melekë dhe as njerëz. Ky ishte një nder dhe privilegj që Zoti i jepte profetit dhe të dërguarit të fundit. Thotë Profeti a.s:”Unë vazhdova të ec, gjersa arrita tek Sidretul Munteha.” Ai e përshkruan këtë vend me fjalët:”Ajo ishte një pemë, me gjethe që u ngjajnë veshëve të elefantëve, kurse frytet u ngjanin ibrikëve. Në një çast, kjo pemë përfshihet dhe mbulohet nga nuri i Allahut të lartësuar. Thotë Zoti në Kuran:“Kur Sidrën çfarë nuk e mbulonte! Shikimi i tij nuk u shmang dhe as nuk e kaloi masën, por ai pa disa nga mrekullitë më madhështore të Zotit të tij!” (Nexhm, 13-18)

Argumenti dhe shenja më e madhe, ishte shikimi i nurit të Zotit, nur i cili mbuloi tërësisht Sidretul Munteha.


> d.m.th kjo pema atje tek Allahu !!


Thotë Profeti a.s duke përshkruar Sidretul Munteha:”Kur Sidren e mbuloi nuri i Allahut, pamja e saj ndryshoi dhe u rrethua me flutura ari. Ajo u shndërrua aq e bukur dhe e hijshme, saqë asnjë nga njerëzit nuk e përshkruan dot.”

Nëse e kishte të pamundur vetë i dërguari i Allahut a.s, ta përshkruajë, edhe pse ishte më oratori, askush tjetër nuk do të mundej. Kjo, edhe pse Sidretul Munteha është thjesht një nga krijesat e Zotit. Por në çastin kur ajo u mbulua nga nuri i Allahut, u shdërrua aq e bukur saqë nuk mund të përshkruhej nga gjuha e njeriut. Nëse një krijesë e Zotit bëhet aq e bukur kur i jepet drita e Allahut, ç’mund të themi për hijeshinë dhe madhështinë e vetë Allahut të lartësuar?


> Kshu thuhet edhe per besimtaret qe i hijeshon Zoti, po per mua , kur i shoh me ato mjekrra dhe ato veshje, me te shtirshem se me duken nuk ka


Në këtë vend madhështor, i dërguari i Zotit a.s do të komunikojë drejtpërdrejt me Zotin e tij, pa ndërmjetës. Musai a.s, njihet si bashkëbiseduesi me Zotin, Ibrahimi a.s njihet si i miku i Zotit, kurse profeti Muhamed a.s është bashkëbiseduesi dhe miku i Allahut. Atij i ishin rezervuar të gjithë nderet dhe privilegjet e profetëve të tjerë.



> d.m.th e ka pare Muha drejt per se drejti Allahun eee ? Kshu naj autograf prej ti a mori gje ?


Vazhdon inshalla

----------


## EuroStar1

*Obligimi i pesë namazeve*

Në këtë vend të lartë dhe madhështor, Zoti i lartësuar e obligon profetin Muhamed a.s dhe umetin e tij të falë namazin. 


> Lum si ne ohoho gjith diten me b.y.th perpjete , se punet ka kush i ben per te mbajtur familjen


Të gjithë obligimet dhe detyrat e tjera, agjërimi, zekati, haxhi etj... i transmetoheshin profetit Muhamed a.s nëpërmjet Xhibrilit a.s. Namazi është obligimi i vetëm, i cili iu transmetua Profetit a.s nga vetë Zoti në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, në një vend tepër madhështor. E gjitha kjo, me qëllim që të vlerësohet rëndësia e namazit. Bazuar në këtë, Profeti a.s thotë:”Besa që na dallon neve nga jobesimtarët është namazi. Prandaj, kush e braktis atë ka mohuar.”



> Po mir mer, po ju thoni qe te gjith profetet kan fal namaz.... Na del nje problem ketu, pasi namazi ( si i vecante ) qe u jepka vetem te Allahu , i bie qe edhe profeteve dhe te derguarve te tjere ti jet dhene nga Allahu drejt per se drejti ! d.m.th e kan pare edhe ato, jo vetem Muha


Pas këtij takimi madhështor me Zotin, profeti Muhamed a.s mori rrugën e kthimit, ku gjatë rrugës u takua me profetin Musa a.s. Ai e pyeti mbi detyrat me të cilat e kishte obliguar Zoti, dhe Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:”Më ka urdhëruar të fal pesëdhjetë namaze në ditë.”




> Profeti Musa a.s i tha:”Pasha Zotin, unë u kërkova Benu Israilëve më pak dhe ata nuk mundën.


Ja ku doliiiiiiii Prandaj, kthehu dhe lute Zotin që ta lehtësojë pak.” Profeti Muhamed a.s u kthye dhe i kërkoi Zotit që t’ia lehtësojë numrin e namazeve në ditë. Zoti ia uli deri në dyzet namaze në ditë. Profeti a.s vazhdoi mes Zotit dhe Musait a.s, derisa numri i namazeve u ul në pesë. Kur e dëgjoi Musa a.s, i tha:”Unë i kërkova popullit më pak dhe nuk iu përmbajtën.” Profeti Muhamed a.s tha:”Por më vjen zor nga Zoti.” Në këtë moment, Zoti i thërret dhe i thotë:”Ato janë pesë në numër, por shpërblimin e kanë për pesëdhjetë.”

Nëse do të ishte fiksuar numri pesëdhjetë namaze në ditë, do të përbënte shumë siklet dhe vështirësi për shumë njerëz. Sot ka të tillë që pesë namaze dhe u duken shumë.



> Mir e ke, 5 namaze dhe te shkon 1/3 e dites me sum perpjet, le mo me 50 namaze, do na kishte shkuar gjaku ne tru duke mbajt sumen lart

----------


## EuroStar1

*Rruga e kthimit*

Pas kësaj ndodhie, Profeti a.s mori rrugën e kthimit për në Kuds dhe që andej drejt Mekes. Gjatë rrugës, Profeti a.s dalloi një karvan të mekasve. Një nga devetë e karvanit, e pa burakun në qiell dhe i trembur mori arratinë dhe u humbi nga sytë njerëzve. Profeti a.s, nga lart u thirri se devenë e kishin në filan vend. Të çuditur nga ky zë që u erdhi nga qielli, ata vajtën në vendin e përmendur dhe e gjetën devenë. Kur njerëzit iu vunë pas devesë, i lanë plaçkat dhe karvanin vetëm. Profeti a.s zbriti dhe në një enë gjeti ujë, të cilin e piu. Kur erdhën njerëzit dhe hapën enën, e gjetën bosh, gjë e  cila ua shtoi më shumë konfuzionin dhe habinë.



> E shkret deve , paska qen me halucinacione bashk me shoqeruesit e Muhes, si tha si tha ? Kur e pa deveja burakun hahhaa lol


Profeti a.s u kthye në Mekë, akoma pa aguar. Të gjithë këto ndodhi, ishin zhvilluar gjatë natës. 


> po normal, se ka qen ne kokerr te gjumit


Të nesërmen në mëngjes, Profeti a.s ishte akoma shumë i emocionuar për gjithçka që i kishte ndodhur atë natë. Ai ishte mbështetur pas murit të Qabed dhe po meditonte mbi ngjarjet e një nate më parë. Ebu Xhehli, kaloi aty pranë dhe e dalloi gjendjen emocionale të Profetit a.s. Ai iu afrua dhe e pyeti:”O Muhamed! A ka ndodhur ndonjë gjë?!” Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:”Po.” Ebu Xhehli e pyeti:”Çfarë ka ndodhur?!” Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:”Mbrëmë isha në Kuds (Jerusalem) dhe u ktheva para agimit.” Ebu Xhehli e mbajti veten dhe nuk qeshi. Mandej e pyeti:”E çfarë bëre atje?!” Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:”U fala.” Ebu Bekri e pyeti:”Dhe u ktheve para agimit këtu në Mekë?!” Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:”Po.”


> Kush e di se si kan menduar me veten e tyre ( bobo kujt i besojm ne ! Po ky qenka i cmendur fare, po hajde thuaj po ta mbajti )


Për Ebu Xhehlin ky ishte një rast i volitshëm për të vërtetuar marrëzinë e Muhamedit a.s. Pasi e dëgjoi të plotë ngjarjen e Miraxhit, Ebu Xhehli mblodhi kurejshët dhe u rrëfeu gjithçka që kishte dëgjuar. Në fund, ai u tha:”Ai pretendon se ka vajtur se ka vajtur në Kuds dhe është kthyer brenda një nate. Sakaq, ne kushedi sa deve i marrim në qafë në këtë udhëtim, i cili zgjat një muaj derisa të mbërrijmë në Kuds.”

Megjithatë, kishte njerëz që nuk e besonin. Ata vajtën tek Profeti a.s dhe e pyetën:”O Muhamed! A është e vërtetë ajo që pretendon Ebu Xhehli?!” Profeti a.s u përgjigj:”Po.”

Kjo bëri që edhe disa nga myslimanët të lëkunden dhe të dyshojnë në vërtetësinë e asaj që thoshte Profeti a.s. Ishte diçka e paimagjinueshme që dikush të shkojë dhe të kthehej brenda natës në Kuds. Një nga myslimanët, i frikësuar se mos situata del jashtë kontrollit, vrapon për tek Ebu Bekri të cilit i tha:”Hajde shpejt!” Ebu Bekri e pyeti:”Ç’e mirë të ka sjellë?!” Myslimani i tha:”Profeti a.s pretendon se ka vajtur në Kuds dhe është kthyer brenda natës së kaluar! Të gjithë njerëzit e kanë dëgjuar dhe islami është në rrezik.” Ebu Bekri e pyeti:” Me qetësinë që e karakterizonte, Ebu Bekri i tha:”Nëse e ka thënë, atëherë ashtu ka ndodhur.”


> Ky po qe i vuri vulen. Normal se ishin bashkpuntore ne perhapjen e injorances dhe shtypjes se popullit


Gjer atëherë, kurejshët i largonin njerëzit nga Profeti a.s, që të mos i dëgjojnë predikimet e tij. Me këtë rast, ata i ftonin të gjithë që të vinin dhe të dëgjonin pretendimin e Muhamedit a.s. Kur vajti Ebu Bekri tek Profeti a.s, pa që njerëz të shumtë e kishin rrethuar. Ai iu afrua dhe e pyeti:”O i dërguar i Allahut! A është e vërtetë që ke vajtur në xhaminë Aksa natën e kaluar dhe je kthyer?” Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:”Po.” Ebu Bekri i tha:”Të vërtetën ke thënë!”  Profeti a.s i tha:”Ti o Ebu Bekr je i besueshmi dhe i sinqerti.” Ishte hera e parë që Profeti a.s e thërriste Ebu Bekrin me këtë nofkë (siddik).

Ebu Bekri nuk demonstroi as shenjën më të vogël të lëkundjes dhe dyshimit. Menjëherë, ai deklaroi se Profeti a.s kishte thënë të vërtetën dhe se ai e besonte në gjithçka që thoshte.



> Duhet te jesh vertet i cmendur ti besosh ketyre argumenteve ! Edhe une kam qen ne Jupiter, do dali Albo dhe do thote o po ka qene , dhe ja u kry edhe kjo pune, une paskam qene ne Jupiter lololol


Kurejshët ndërhynë dhe i thanë:”Si e beson në atë që pretendon?! Ne na duhen dy muaj që të shkojmë dhe të kthehemi nga Kudsi, kurse ai pretendon se ka vajtur dhe është kthyer brenda një nate!” Ebu Bekri u përgjigj:”Unë e besoj për gjëra akoma më të mëdha. Unë e besoj se i vjen Xhibrili a.s nga qielli brenda një çasti, si të mos e besoj se ka vajtur në Kuds brenda një nate?!”

Duke dashur t’ua vërtetojë njerëzve atë që thoshte Profeti a.s, Ebu Bekri e pyeti:”O i dërguar i Allahut! Ne e dimë se ti nuk ke qenë më parë në Kuds. Sakaq, në mesin tonë ka njerëz të cilët kanë vajtur atje dhe e njohin vendin. Nëse ke vajtur realisht në xhaminë Aksa, atëherë na e përshkruaj si është!”



> Vej bast qe ka marr infon e duhur para se te thote kete mashtrim, po nuk ka qen aq budalla joooo , se ndryshe nuk do kishte akoma budallej edhe sot qe i besojne


Menjëherë, Profeti a.s filloi ta përshkruajë në mënyrë të përgjithshme xhaminë Aksa. Disa nga kurejshët që kishin vajtur shpesh në xhaminë Aksa, filluan ta pyesin për detaje që nuk i shkojnë kujt ndërmend. Ne mund të falemi me vite të tëra në një xhami dhe askujt nuk i shkon ndërmend të numërojë dritaret e saj. Kështu, mekasit filluan ta pyesin mbi numrin e kolonave brenda xhamisë, numrin e penxhereve etj... Ata donin ta zënë ngushtë me qëllim që ta vërtetojnë para njerëzve se është gënjeshtar. Meqë Profeti a.s nuk i dinte këto detaje të xhamisë Aksa, Zoti ia paraqet para syve xhaminë. Kështu, për çdo pyetje që i drejtonin, Profeti a.s jepte përgjigje të menjëhershme dhe të detajuar. Megjithatë, njerëzit nuk e besuan.



> hahah po Muha a kishte shkuar per te numruar kolonat, dyert dhe dritaret apo per cfare?


Profeti a.s u tha:”Atëherë më lini t’ju sjell një fakt dhe argument tjetër! Gjatë rrugës së kthimit, pashë filan karvan. Në krye të karvanit qëndronte një deve e stolisur dhe e ngarkuar me filan mall. Në filan vend, atyre u ikën një deve dhe isha unë që ua tregova vendin, pasi e kishin humbur nga sytë. Ata kishin dhe një enë të mbushur me ujë, të cilin ua piva.”

Mekasit e pyetën:”Sa larg ndodhet ky karvan? Pas sa ditësh mund të mbërrijë në Mekë?” Profeti a.s u përgjigj:”Pas tre ditësh.”

Ditën e tretë, pothuaj e gjithë Meka kishin dalë jashtë në pritje të karvanit që vinte nga Shami. Më në fund, karvani me në krye devenë të cilën Profeti a.s ua kishte përshkruar imtësisht, mbërriti në Mekë. Kurejshët i pyetën nëse u kishte humbur një deve dhe ata thanë:”Po, na humbi dhe për ta gjetur, na ndihmoi një zë nga qielli.” Kurejshët:”Po, uji në enë?” Ata u përgjigjën:”Nuk e dimë kush na e piu. Po ju ku i dini këto gjëra?” Atëherë të gjithë e kuptuan se Profeti a.s u kishte thënë të vërtetën. Megjithatë, mekasit nuk e pranuan islamin.



> Deveja, e stolisur ka dal nga meka dhe e stolisur do kthehej. Nje karvan ne muaj kalonte atehere dhe u dinte i kujt ishte ai karvan. Nuk eshte se kishin shum njerez karvane. Eshte si te kaloje ne kohe te Enverit ne njefshat traktoriiii, i kujt eshte traktori ? I Bushit lol ... Po i kooperatives praaa


Ky udhëtim i Profetit a.s dhe kjo mrekulli, nuk ishte për të bindur idhujtarët mbi vërtetësinë e Profetit a.s. Ajo ishte për ti dhënë zemër, kurajuar dhe për ti dhënë forcë të dërguarit të Zotit a.s. 


> d.m.th per idhujtaret nuk i binka mendja Allahut per ti udhezuar eeee ? Po pse eshte gjysma e kuranit plot ajete per idhujtaret ?

----------


## EuroStar1

*Nena dhi me shtat kecat*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Nena dhi me shtat keca..... Version i zgjatur ( Muhameti  live me te tmerrshmin Shejtan )*

Transmeton Muadh bin Xhebeli r.a. nga Ibni Abbasi r.a. të këtë thënë: ishim një grup shokësh duke qëndruar me Pejgamberin a.s. në shtëpinë e njërit nga (banoret e Medinës) Ensarët dhe papritmas thërret dikush me zë të larte: o besimtarët e shtëpisë (o ju që jeni duke qëndruar në këtë shtëpi) a me lejoni që të hyjë brenda sepse keni nevojë për mua?
Atëherë Pejgamberi a.s. u tha shokëve (sahabeve) a e dini kush është ai që po thërret (që po kërkon leje të hyjë brenda)? Sahabet (shokët e Pejgamberit a.s.) thanë:All-llahut xh.sh. dhe i dërguari i tij e dinë me mirë se kush është ai. Pejgamberi a.s. tha: Ai është Iblisi i mallkuar të cilin e ka mallkuar All-llahu xh.sh. Menjëherë u ngrit Omer bin Hatabi r.a. dhe tha: o i dërguari i All-llahut a më jep leje që ta vras? Pejgamberi a.s. i tha Omerit r.a.: Ngadalë o Omer a nuk e dinë që ai do të ekzistoj dhe do të paraqitet deri në ditën e kiametit? Por hapjani derën sepse ai është urdhëruar që të vij këtu, dhe kuptojeni atë çka thotë dhe dëgjojeni se çka ju ndodhe prej tij.

Ibni Abbasi r.a. thotë:” I është hapur dera dhe ka hyrë brenda e ai ishte (në formën) plak i shtyre në moshë më një sy, në mjekrën e tij kishte shtatë qime si qimet e kalit të madh, dhëmbët i kishte të dalur sikur dhëmbët e derrit dhe buzët i kishte sikur të kaut.
Iblisi i mallkuar tha: Paqja qoftë mbi ty o Muhamed….. Paqja qoftë mbi ju o xhemati musliman. Pejgamberi a.s. i tha: ”Paqja i takon All-llahut o i mallkuar, kam dëgjuar që ke nevojë dhe për çfarë ke nevojë?
Iblisi i mallkuar i tha Pejgamberit a.s.: o Muhamed nuk kam ardhur me zgjedhjen time me dëshirën time por kam ardhë sepse jam i urdhëruar jam detyruar të vij.
Pejgamberi a.s. tha: çka është ajo që të ka detyruar të vish (kush të ka detyruar të vish) o i mallkuar.

Iblisi tha: më ka ardhur një melek që e ka dërguar All-llahu i Madhërishëm dhe më ka thënë: je i urdhëruar nga All-llahu që të shkosh të Muhamedi duke qenë i vogël, i ulët,i nënçmuar, modest dhe ta informosh si është dinakëria mashtrimi yt për bijtë e Ademit dhe si i mashtron ata, dhe ta thuash të vërtetën për çdo gjë që do të pyetesh, se pasha madherin time po që se vetëm një herë gënjen dhe nuk e thua të vërtetën do të bëjë hi e pluhur qe e bart era, dhe do e kesh armiq, kështu që të kam ardhur o Muhamed sikur jam urdhëruar dhe pyet çfarë të duash e po që se nuk të them të vërtetën për atë që më pyet armiqtë e mi do të kënaqën e a ka gjë me të vështirë se të gëzohen armiqtë.
Pejgamberi a.s. tha: nëse po e thua të vërtetën atëherë më trego kush është personi me i urryer për ty.
Iblisi tha: Ti o Muhamed je krijesa e All-llahut me e urryer për mua, dhe të gjithë ata që janë si ti.
Pejgamberi a.s. tha: çka urren tjetër gjithashtu?
Iblisi tha: të riun e devotshëm që është dhënë pas All-llahut?
Pejgamberi a.s. tha: pastaj kenë e urren?
Iblisi tha: Dijetarin e devotshëm.
Pejgamberi a.s. : Pastaj kenë?
Iblisi: Atë që kur pastrohet pastrohet tri herë.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Pastaj kë tjetër?
Iblisi: Të varfrin durimtar nëse nuk ja tregon varfërinë dikujt tjetër dhe nuk ankohet për të keqen që ka.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Kur e llogarit që ai është durimtar?
Iblisi: o Muhamed nesë ai ankohet për dëm brenda tri dite të krijesat tjera si ai atëherë All-llahu nuk e shkruan atë si durimtar.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Pastaj kë tjetër?
Iblisi: Të pasurin falënderues.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Kur e llogarit që ai është falënderues?
Iblisi: Nëse e shoh që merr nga malli i tij hallall dhe e shpenzon në vendin e tij, e shpenzon në hallall.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Si është gjendja jote kur umeti im ngritet të falin namaz?
Iblisi: o Muhamed me (godisin) kapin ethet dhe dridhjet.
Pejgamberi a.s.: E pse o i mallkuar?
Iblisi : Sepse kur robi i All-llahut bënë sexhde për All-llahun, All-llahu ia ngrit atij gradën.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Po kur agjërojnë?
Iblisi: Jam i lidhur derisa të bëjnë iftar.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Po kur bëjnë haxhin?
Iblisi: atëherë çmendem.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Po kur lexojnë Kur’an?
Iblisi: Shpërndahem (shkatërrohem) sikur plumbat në zjarr.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Po nëse japin sadaka (lëmosh)?
Iblisi: Bëhem sikur ai që jep sadaka ta marre sharrën e të më këpus në dy pjesë.
Pejgamberi a.s.: E përse kështu o i mallkuar?
Iblisi: Sepse në sadakë janë katër të mira (shkallë)…. E ato janë:All-llahu i Madherishëm zbret begati në mallin e tij, dashuri gjatë jetës se tij, sadakan e tij e bënë mburojë në mes tij dhe zjarrit, dhe e bënë sadakan e tij ta mbroj atë nga hendikepimet dhe fatkeqësitë.
Pejgamberi a.s. :”Çka thua per Ebu Bekrin”?
Iblisi: o Muhamed nuk ka qenë i dhanun pas meje as kur ka qenë në xhahilijet (koha para islamit) e si te jepet pas meje ndërsa tani është në islam.
Pejgamberi a.s.:” Çka thua për Omer bin Hatabin”?
Iblisi: Pasha All-llahun nuk ka ndodhur që ta takoj e të mos ik nga ai.
Pejgamberi a.s.: “Çka thua për Othman bin Afanin”?
Iblisi: Turpërohem prej atij të cilit janë turpëruar melaiket e Mëshirplotit.
Pejgamberi a s.: ”Çka thua për Ali bin ebi Talibin”?
Iblisi: Ah sikur të bëjmë paqe njeri më tjetrin e ta le unë atë e të me lenë ai mua por ai nuk e benë një punë të tille.

Pejgamberi a s. alenderimet i takojn All-llahut qe e ka bërë të lumtur umetin tim e ty të keq të pa lumtur të mjerë deri në ditën e kiametit.
Iblisi : Sa larg, sa larg...ku është lumturia e umetit tënd kur unë jam gjallë deri në Ditën e Kiametit! E si gëzohesh me muetin tënd e unë ju hyjë atyre ne venat e gjakut e në mish e ata nuk më shohin mua, pasha atë që më ka krijuar dhe më ka dhënë mundësin që të shfaqem deri në Ditën e Kiametit (ringjalljes) do t'i mashtroj të gjithë, të dijshmin e të diturin, analfabetin e jo analfabetin, të shfrenuarin dhe robin përveç robërit e sinqertë të All-llahut.
Pejgamberi a s.: E kush janë ata të sinqertit sipas teje?
Iblisi : A nuk e din o Muhamed se ai që e donë dirhemin dhe dinarin nuk është i sinqertë me All-llahun xh.sh., e nëse e sheh një person që nuk e donë dirhemin dhe dinarin dhe nuk i donë lëvdatat dhe mburrjet, ti e din që ai është rob i sinqertë i All-llahut xh.sh., e atë e kam lënë, ndërsa robi i cili nuk pushon se dashuri (mallin) pasurin dhe mburrjet dhe zemra e tij është e lidhur me kënaqeshit e kësaj bote ai është i nënshtruar ndaj meje.
A nuk e din që dashuria për pasurin është prej mëkateve të mëdha o Muhamed, a nuk e din që dashuria për pushtet është prej mëkateve më të mëdha, dhe vërtetë mendjemadhësia është prej mëkateve të mëdha.

O Muhamed a nuk e din që unë i kam (70000) shtatëdhjetë mijë fëmijë, dhe në çdo njërin prej tyre gjenden nga (70000) shtatëdhjetë mijë (shejtan) djaj e disa nga ata i kam urdhëruar (autorizuar) qe të merren me dijetaret e disa prej tyre që të merren me rininë e disa prej tyre që të merren me të moshuarit e disa prej tyre që të merren me të dobëtit, kurse i riu entuziast nuk ka dallim mes neve dhe tyre ndërsa më fëmijët luajnë si të duan e disa prej tyre i kam obliguar që të merren me robërit e disa prej tyre i kam obliguar që të merren me ata që bëjnë jetë askete (Zuhd) hyjnë te ata dhe i nxjerrin prej gjendjes në gjendje tjetër prej një dere në tjetrën gjersa të shajnë për ndonjë shkak e atëherë e marr (u humbet) sinqeritetin dhe ata atëherë e adhurojnë All-llahun xh.sh. pa sinqeritet dhe ketë nuk e ndjejnë ata.

A e din o Muhamed që (prifti) murgu i sinqertë para All-llahut për shtatëdhjetë vite, dhe që shëroheshin të sëmurit nga lutjet (duatë) e tij atë se lëra rehat gjersa bëri zina (prostitucion) ka vrare dhe ka bërë mosbesim (kufer) dhe ky është ai që e ka përmend All-llahu xh.sh. në librin e tij të dashur ku thotë: ”Sikurse shejtani kur iu thotë njerëzve mos besoni e kur nuk besojnë u thotë unë jam i pastër larg nga ti, unë vërtetë e kam frik All-llahun Zotin e botrave.
A nuk e din o Muhamed që gënjeshtra është prej meje dhe unë jam i pari që kam gënjyer, e kush gënjen ai është shoku im e kush betohet rrejshëm në All-llahun ai është i dashuri im.
A nuk e din o Muhamed që unë jam betuar rrejshëm në All-llahun kur u kam thënë: Ademit e Havës që unë jam këshillues i ju dyve (ju këshilloj)….Gënjeshtra është gëzimi i zëmrës sime (gëzim për zemrën time), përgojimi dhe thashethemet janë perimet e mija dhe gëzimi im ( kënaqësia ime), dëshmia e rrejshme është drita e syve të mi dhe kënaqesia ime, e kush betohet për shkurorëzim ngutet në mëkat edhe nëse vetëm një herë edhe nëse ka qenë i sinqertë, dhe vërtetë kush e ka (mësuar) bërë zakon për gjuhën e tij shkurorëzimin atij i bëhet haram gruaja e tij ! Pastaj nuk ndalen duke u shtuar ( shumuar) deri në Ditën e Kiametit dhe që të gjithë janë fëmijë të prostitucionit (kopil) dhe hyjnë në zjarr (xhehenem) për shkak të një fjale.

O Muhamed ka nga umeti yt që e vonojnë namazin orë pas ore e kur donë ta falin namazin u bëjë vesvese e u them ke kohe për namaz ti je në punë, gjersa e vonon namazain dhe nuk e fal në kohën tij por jasht kohe e atëherë goditet më të në fytyrë, e nëse ka sukses i bënë balle kësaj vesveseje atëherë e dërgoj një shejtan (djall) nga njerëzit që ta angazhoj dhe ta humb kohën e namazit, e nëse ka sukses edhe ndaj kësaj e le deri sa të hyjë në namaz e atëherë i them shiko djathtas shiko majtas e ai shikon… e atëherë e preku fërkoi me dorë fytyrën e tij e puthi në mes të syve dhe i them ke bërë në (vepër) punë që nuk rregullohet kurrë e ti e din o Muhamed se kush bënë lëvizje shumë në namaz atëherë goditet më të (me namaz në fytyrë), e nëse falet vetëm atëherë e (urdhëroj) nxis që të ngutet e atëherë falet sikur pula kur han kokrra ai nxiton në ngrëne (ju turret kokrrave), e nëse ka sukses ndaj kësaj dhe falet me xhemat e frenoj me një fre (ja vendosi një fre) pastaj e ngris kokën e tij para se ta ngris imami dhe e vendosi atë para se ta vendos imami dhe ti e din që ai që vepron kështu e ka pirsh namazin e tij, dhe All-llahu e shndërron kokën e tij ne kokë gomari në Ditën e Kijametit, e nëse ka sukses ndaj kësaj atëherë e nxis (urdhëroj) që të kërcet me gishta sa është në namaz gjersa të bëhet prej falënderuesve të mijë e ai është në namaz, e nëse ka sukses ndaj kësaj atëherë i fryj në hun deri sa ta hap gojën e ai është në namaz e nëse nuk me vendos dorën në gojë hynë shejtani në brendi të tij dhe ja shton dëshirat në këtë botë dhe dashurin ndaj saj e atëherë është dëgjues dhe nënshtrues i imi, e ku është lumturia e umetit tënd e unë jam udhëheqës i të dobëtëve unë ua humbi namazin e u them: nuk është namazi për ty por për ata që i ka begatuar All-llahu xh.sh. me shëndet sepse All-llahu xh.sh. thotë: ”Nuk ka vështirësi (nuk është obligim) për të sëmurin, e nëse e humb namazin e endet kot deri sa të vdes si pabesimtarë e nëse vdes si lënës i namazit kur është, i sëmur kur ta takoi All-llahun xh.sh. ai (All-llahu xh.sh.) do te jetë i zemëruar me të, o Muhamed nëse të kam gënjyer ose mashtruar lute All-llahun që të më bëjë hi e pluhur, o Muhamed a po gëzohesh me umetin tënd e unë i nxjerri një të gjashtën e umetit tënd nga islami?

Pastaj Pejgamberi a s.e pyeti : o i mallkuar kush është bashkudhëtar i yti?
Iblisi : Ai i cili e han kamatën.
Pejgamberi a.s. : Kush është shoku yt?
Iblisi: Ai i cili bënë zina (prostitucion, kurvëri).
Pejgamberi a.s.: Kush është shoku i yt në shtrat?
Iblisi: Ai i cili është i dehur.
Pejgamberi a.s. : Kush është mysafiri yt?
Iblisi : Ai i cili vjedh (hajni).
Pejgamberi a.s. : Kush është i dërguari ytë?
Iblisi: Magjistari.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Cila është drita e syve tu?
Iblisi: Betimi me shkurorëzim.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Kush është i dashuri yt?
Iblisi: Lënësi i namazit të xhumasë.
Pejgamberi a.s.: O i mallkuar çka ta thënë shpinën tënde?
Iblisi: Hingellima e kuajve në rrugën e All-llahut xh sh.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Çka e dënon trupin tënd?
Iblisi: Pendimi (kërkimi falje para All-llahut xh.sh.) i penduesit.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Çka e pjek mërçin tënde?
Iblis: Të kërkuarit falje shumë para All-llahut xh.sh. natë e ditë.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Çka e poshtëron e benë të pikëlluar fytyrën tënde?
Iblisi: Sadakaja (lëmosha) e fshehtë.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Çka i verbon (fshin) sytë e tu?
Iblisi: Namazi i sabahut.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Çka është ajo që t'i vendos frenat në kokën tënde?
Iblisi: Namazet e shumta në xhemat.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Kush është personi me i lumtur të ti (sipas teje)?
Iblisi: Lënësi i namazit me qëllim.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Cilët persona janë të pa fat tek ti?
Iblisi: Koprracët.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Çka të pengon në punën tënde?
Iblisi : Mexhliset (konferencat, konsultimet) e dijetarëve.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Si hanë?
Iblisi: ha me dorën e majtë dhe me gishtërinj ( me maje të gishtërinjve).
Pejgamberi a.s.: Ku i strehon (vendos nën hije) fëmijët e tu kur bënë nxehtë dhe kur fryn nxehtë?
Iblisi: Nën thonjtë e gjatë të grave- njerëzve.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Për sa gjëra ju ke lut Zotit (që t'i kesh)
Iblisi: Dhjetë gjëra.
Pejgamberi a.s.: Cilat jan ato o i mallkuar?

Iblisi: Ju kam lutur që t'i shoqëroj (të jem bashkëpjesëmarrës) te bijtë e Ademit në pasurin e tyre në fëmijët e tyre dhe me ka bërë bashkëpjesëmarrës në ta e për këtë tregon All-llahu xh.sh. në fjalët e tij ku thotë: Shoqëroji ata në pasuri e në fëmijë. Dhe unë ha në të gjitha pasuritë që nuk është dhënë zeqatë nga to po ashtu ha nga ato ushqime me të cilat është përzier kamata dhe harami, dhe ç'do pasuri për të cilën nuk është kërkuar mbrojtje nga shejtani i mallkuar për të, dhe çdo person kur benë marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan e tij dhe nuk kërkon mbrojtje nga shejtani atëherë në atë marrëdhënie merr pjesë edhe shejtani e atëherë fëmijët do të jenë të dëgjueshëm dhe të nënshtruar ndaj meje, dhe kush hipë në kafshë (automobil) dhe ec me të duke kërkuar jo hallall (haram) unë jam shokë i tij siç thotë: All-llahu xh.sh.: ” Mundi ata në kuaj (kalorësi) dhe në këmbë (këmbësori).
Ju kam lutur që të (më bëjë) kem shtëpi e shtëpia ime është WC-ja. Ju kam lutur që të kem xhami e xhamit e mia janë tregjet. Ju kam lutur që të kem kur’an e kur’ani im është poezia. Ju kam lutur që të kem shokë në shtrat e shoku im në shtrat është i dehuri. Ju kam lutur që të kem ndihmës e ndihmësi im është fataliteti. Ju kam lutur që të kem vëllezër e vëllezërit e mi janë ata të cilët shpenzojnë pasurit e tyre në mëkate pastaj lexoi fjalët e All-llahut xh.sh.: ”Vërtetë ata që shpenzojnë kot janë vëllezër të shejtanit.

Pejgamberi a.s. : Po të mos kishe thënë argumente nga fjalët e All-llahut xh.sh. për të gjithë çka ke thënë nuk do të kisha besuar (zë besë).
Iblisi: o Muhamed ju kam lutur All-llahut xh.sh. që t'i shoh bijtë e Ademit e ata të mos më shohin e të lëvizi në damarët e gjakut e të sillem ashtu si dua edhe në qoftë se është vetëm një orë, All-llahu xh.sh. më ka pranuar atë që iu kam lutur dhe unë krenohem me këtë deri në Ditën e Kiametit, dhe vërtetë ata që janë me mua janë më shumë se ata që janë me ty dhe shumica e bijve të Ademit janë me mua deri në Ditën e Kiametit.
Unë kam një fëmijë i cili quhet Atmeh e ai është ai i cili urinon në vesh të robit që ai të flenë ndaj namazit me xhemat e po të mos ishte ky nuk do të flinin njerëzit deri sa ta falnin namazin, unë gjithashtu kam një fëmijë i cili quhet Elmutekadi e kur robi bënë ibadet fshehtas dhe e fsheh atë ibadet ky fëmijë vazhdimisht e gjykon (se lenë rehat) derisa robi t’ju tregon njerëzve për atë iabdet e atëherë All-llahu xh.sh. ja fshin (99) nëntëdhjetë e nëntë sevape nga (100) njëqind sevape.

Unë kam një fëmijë i cili quhet Kehil e ai është ai i cili ua errëson sytë njerëzve në mexhliset konsultimet e dijetarëve edhe kur imami ligjëron në hytbe ai ua errëson sytë derisa flenë kur janë duke i dëgjuar fjalët e dijetarëve dhe nuk i shkruhen atij sevape kurrë.
Nuk ka grua e cila del dhe që shejtani ulet me të dhe e zbukuron për ata që e shikojnë, i thotë asaj nxirre dorën e ajo e nxjerr i shfaq thonjtë dhe zhveshët.
Pastaj tha: o Muhamed nuk kam mjet tjetër pos vesveseve dhe zbukurimeve që t’i fus njerëzit në humbje dhe po të ishte humbja në dorën time nuk do të kisha lënë asnjë person në sipërfaqen e tokës prej atyre që thonë:” LA-ILAHE-IL-ALLAH MUHAMEDU RESULULLAH e as agjërues e as namazli, sikur që nuk është në dorën tënde diçka për udhëzim pos që je i dërguar dhe lajmëtar sepse po të ishte udhëzimi në dorën tënde nuk do të kishe lënë në sipërfaqen e tokës asnjë pabesimtarë, porse ti je argument i All-llahut xh.sh. për krijesat e tij, e unë jam shkaktar për palumturin e tyre, e i lumtur është ai që e ka bërë All-llahu xh.sh. të lumtur që në barkun e nënës se tij, e i pa lumtur për ata të pa lumturit që në barqet e nënave të tyre.

Pastaj Pejgamberi a.s. i përmendi fjalët e All-llahut xh.sh. ”Nuk ndalen se kundërshtuari përveç atë që e ka mëshiruar Zoti yt”.
Pastaj përmendi fjalën e All-llahut xh.sh. “E atë çka ka urdhëruar All-llahu xh.sh. ka qenë e përcaktuar”.
Pastaj Pejgamberi a.s. tha: o i mallkuar a mundesh të pendohesh e ti kthehesh
All-llahut xh.sh. e unë do ta garantoi xhennetin.
Iblisi tha: o i dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. (puna është kryer ka mbaruar) çështja është shkruar dhe ngjyra është tharë për atë se si do të jetë deri në Ditën e Kiametit, dhe falënderimi i takon Atij që të ka bërë zotëriun e pejgamberve dhe të dërguarve dhe ligjërues të banoreve të xhennetit dhe për këtë të ka dalluar dhe të ka zgjedhur ty, e mua më ka bërë zotëriun e të pa lumturve e të pa fatëve dhe ligjërues të banoreve të zjarrit dhe unë jam më i pa lumturi dhe i larguari nga mëshira e tij, kjo është fundi i krejt asaj çka të njoftova dhe çka kam thënë e kam thënë të vërtetën.

----------


## EuroStar1

*Me ne fund zbulohen shenjat e fundit te botes*

Transmetohet nga Aliu(All-llahu qoft I knaqur me te) se Muhammedi(alejhis-selam) ka then:

"Shenjat e afrimit te Kjametit jane : kur njerzit i braktisin namazet (nuk I falin) ; humbin Emanetin (besnikerin) ; zhyten ne mekate te madha dhe hane kamaten ; marrin ryshfetin ; ngritin lart ndertesa ; ndjekin epshet e tyre ; shesin fene per kete bote ; Kur’anin e shendrrojn ne muzike ; lekurat e egersirave I bejn kolltuqe ; xhamit i bejn rruge(nuk hyn per t’u falur ne to,sikurse eshte rasti ne kohen tone) ; veshin mendafshin ; shtohet mizoria ; perhapet prostitucioni ; shkurorizimi behet shum i lehte ; I besohet trathtarit e nuk I besohet besnikut ; shiu pakesohetfemija behet demsjelles ; udheheqesit degjenerohen ; ministrat behen genjeshtar ; besniket behen trathtare ; te diturit behen mizore ; pakesohen dijetaret ; shtohen lexuesit (kurrat) ; pakesohen fukahate( njohesit e forte te fese) ; zbukurohen mus’hafet dhe xhamite ; lartesohen minbaret ;prishen zemret ; ftohen kengteret(qe te kendojn ne raste te ndryshme ) ; lejohet muzika dhe instrumentet ; konsumohet alkooli ; nuk praktikohen ligjet e sheriatit ; pakesohen muajt(siq duket eshte per qellim udhetimi I shpejt ne nje vend te larget) ; prishen mareveshjet ; gruja e shoqron burrin ne tregti ; grat shalojne kuajt(me siguri ketu eshte per qellime mjeti transportues qfardo qofte ai) ; grate behen si burrat e burrat si grate ; nuk betohen me ne Zotin ; deshmon njeriupa qene deshmitere fare (ndoshta ka per qellim te arriturrat shkencore ne kriminalistike) ; zekati behet gjobe (tatim) ; kurse emaneti behet fitim ; burri i nenshtrohet gruas se tij ; nuk rrespektohetnena ; interesohet babai ; udheheqjet shendrrohen ne trashigimi ; te fundit e ketij umeti shajn te paret e tij ; shtohen forcat e rendit(Policet) ; injorantet hipin ne minbare(per te ligjeruar) ; burrat veshin kurora ; rruget ngushtohen (siq eshte rasti ne vendet tona) ; ndertesat lartesohen ; burrat u afrohen burrave(homosexualet)dhe grate grave ; shtohen kshilluesit e minbareve tujea ; dijetaret tuaj u mbeshteten udheheqsavetuaj ; ua lejojne harmin e ua ndalojn hallallin dhe gjykojt sipas deshires se tyre ; dijtaret tuaj mesojne diturine qe marrin dinarin e dirhremin ; Kur’anin do ta beni tregti ; nuk do ta jepni hakun e All-llahut nga pasuria e juaj ; pasurite tuja do ti marrin me te kqinjet ne mesin tuaj; do ti nderpreni maredheniet farefisnore ; alkoolin do ta perdorni ne klubet tuaja ; do te luani bixhoz ;do te beheni mendjemedhenje ; do te merrni me kenge e me muzike ; atyre qe kane nevoj per zekatin tuaj do t’ua ndaloni ate dhe do ta nmerrni ate (zekatin)si gjobe ; do te vritet I pafajshmi qe te hidhrohet shumica me vrasjen e tij ; deshirat tuaja do te ndryshojn ; dhenia do te mbetet roberve dhe njerzeve te thjeshte ; do te behen mashtrime ne kandar dhe ceshtjet tuja (pushtetin) do ti marrin persiper mendjelehtet. (Ky hadith transmetohet nga Ed-Dejiemiu)

*EDHE DHEJTË SHENJAT E MEDHA TE KIJAMETIT TE PASARDHURA*


1. Shafitja e parë e tokës në lindje


2. Shafitja e dytë e tokës në perëndim

3. Shafitja e tretë e tokës ne Gadishullin Arabik

4.Dalja e Dexhallit.

5.Zbritja e Isait.

6. Dalja e jexhuxhëve dhe mexhuxhëve.

7. Tymi i cili do ta mbulojë tokën.

8. Dalja e një shtaze nga Toka.

9. Lindja e Diellit nga perëndimi.

10. Zjarri që i tubon njerëzit. 



Pra këto janë parashenjat e mëdha të Kiametit të cilat përmenden në hadithin që e shënon Muslimi nga Hudhejfe ibn Jeman ku thotë: “Erdhi Muhamedi (salallahu alejhi ue selem) te ne, derisa ne po përkujtonim njëri-tjetrin (këshillonim), e na pyeti: “Ç`jeni duke përkujtuar?” Ne thamë: “Po përkujtojmë Kiametin.” Ai tha: “Ai nuk do të ndodh para se të shihni dhjetë shenja.” E i përmendi ato: “Tymi, dexhalli, shtaza, lindja e Diellit nga perëndimi, zbritja e Isait (alejhi selam), jexhuxhët dhe mexhuxhët, tri shafitjet, një në lindje një në perëndim dhe një në gadishullin arabik, ndërsa e fundit nga ato: zjarri që del nga Jemeni, i cili i tubon njerëzit në vendtubimin e tyre.” 

_Nuk do kete 2012 pa dal keto kafshet dhe maxhuxha e rrapatuca_  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

*Ja edhe Allahu po i tregon nje perralle nga e kaluara Muhamedit qe ta zere gjumi pas nje dite te lodhshme*

*12:3.	Ne me të shpallur të këtij Kur'ani po të rrëfejmë ty (Muhammed) më të bukurin rrëfim, edhe pse para tij ishe nga të painformuarit.*
12:4.	(përkujto) Kur Jusufi, babait të vet i tha: “O babai im, unë pashë (në ëndërr) njëmbëdhjetë yje dhe diellin e hënën, i pashë duke më bërë mua sexhde!”


> Keto profetet/te derguarit , me endrra ne gjume behen te dashurit e Zoti-t... Nejse nuk po shkruaj me , se perralla eshte me e bukur se fjalet e mija. Pjesen tjeter e gjeni ne kuran  *Jusuf 12.*

----------


## EuroStar1

*"Besimtari më shumë duhet të punojë, se sa të bëjë Pyetje e të polemizojë".*


Prej Ebu Hurejres r.a. transmetohet se ka thënë: E kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut a.s. duke thënë:
Ata që ishin para jush u bënë helaq u zhdukën, sepse bënin Pyetje shumë dhe kundërshtonin Pejgamberët e vet.
Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi



> Pyetje !
> 
> 
> Prej nga eshte Kurani?  Nga Allahu.... Ku e di ti qe e ka sjell Allahu ? Sepse keshtu eshte e shkruar ne Kuran, kush e shkrojti Kuranin ? Muhamedi.... Ku e di ti se nuk e ka trilluar Muhamedi ? Sepse eshte e shkruar ne Kuranin qe shkrojti Muhamedi , qe Kurani eshte nga Allahu dhe jo nga ai !.....
> *
> 2:2.	Ky është libri që nuk ka dyshim në te (sepse është prej All-llahut) është udhëzues për ata që janë të devotshëm.
> 
> 29:47.	Dhe po ashtu, Ne ta zbritëm ty librin. E ata, të cilëve Ne u kemi dhënë librin, i besojnë këtij (Kur'anit),
> 
> ...



*"Besimi nuk të jep përgjigje, thjesht të ndalon të bësh pyetje."**
— Frater Ravus*

----------


## Dr.Qendro

as nuk i lexova dot te gjitha. Problemi ketu qendron se myslimanet na cajne fundshpinen duke na kerkuar prova per shkencen, kurse vete nuk kane provuar asgje nga keto te mesipermet...

----------


## EuroStar1

> as nuk i lexova dot te gjitha. Problemi ketu qendron se myslimanet na cajne fundshpinen duke na kerkuar prova per shkencen, kurse vete nuk kane provuar asgje nga keto te mesipermet...


Kam shum qefe te kem nje mjet qe fluturon, por nje aeroplan ose elikopter kushton shume dhe nuk e blej dot, dhe as per anije kozmike nuk behet fjale..... Por ai buraku qe eshte pak me i madh se gomari dhe pak me i vogel se kali dhe qe i ngjan mushkes, nuk besoj qe kushton shume per ta blere.... Ja kushtoka sa nje kale, se gomari kushton lire... Une nuk arrij ta gjej nje Burak per ta blere dhe keta muslimanet thone qe ai fluturak nuk gjendet ne asnje vend , sepse ka ardhur nga qielli i shtate apostafat per te marre Muhamedin dhe per ta derguar tek Allahu....

ps: Po keta te NASA-s kaq te pazot jane ? Edhe Buraku qe i ngjan mushkes tua kaloj ketyre per eksplorimin e universit !

----------


## Marduk

Nuk e di sa jau kap, kur jeni femij a e ke pa qysh tregojn pralla per Babadimrin. Kurse Hoxha ose keta qe i quajn ''Dijetar'' qe tregojn kesi perralla jan si Babadimri qe i mashtron femijet, kurse Hoxha te medhenjt.

Mjer keta qysh i hajn forat :s

----------


## Dr.Qendro

> Nuk e di sa jau kap, kur jeni femij a e ke pa qysh tregojn pralla per Babadimrin. Kurse Hoxha ose keta qe i quajn ''Dijetar'' qe tregojn kesi perralla jan si Babadimri qe i mashtron femijet, kurse Hoxha te medhenjt.
> 
> Mjer keta qysh i hajn forat :s


Ne fakt ke te drejte, ishte dicka qe nuk e kisha postuar ndonjehere. Besimtaret jane vetem femije te rritur qe nuk e kuptojne se jane adult. :i terbuar:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk e di sa jau kap,


Po po jua ka kap, a e ke pare qe jan kthyer te gjith ateiste !  :perqeshje: 

Po si kujton ti, se femijet heqin dore nga perrallat ?

Une ne fakt me shum po shkruaj per  ne qe te shplodhemi se per ti ndergjeqsuar besimtaret ... 

Nese besimtari refuzon te perballet me realitetin eshte e kote qe ti flasesh dhe si ka then dhe i madhi —  Darvin
*
"Më ngjan se (për mirë a për keq) argumentet e drejtpërdrejta kundër kristianizmit dhe teizmit rrallë japin efekt në popull; Liria e mendimit përparohet me shndritjen e mendjes e kjo shkon dora-dorës me zhvillimin e shkencës."*

----------


## Marduk

Qe ka ende kesi Perralla te lutem postoji ketu ne Forum Eurostar.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Qe ka ende kesi Perralla te lutem postoji ketu ne Forum Eurostar.


Po se skam pun tjeter vec me tmajt ty me prralla

----------


## EuroStar1

> Qe ka ende kesi Perralla te lutem postoji ketu ne Forum Eurostar.


Po ta tregoj edhe nje perralle , vec pastaj ke me flejt gjum a mir ?




> #
> *Furmiislamik
> Antari
> robi-i-Allahut*
> 
> 28-06-2008 09:09 #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flej gjum tani se neser te tregoj prap  :perqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

- Buhariu dhe Alame Kadi Ijad transmetojnë nga Abdullah ibn Mes'udi i cili ka shërbyer në shtëpinë e Profetit (a.s.) se: Ndërsa po hanim së bashku me Profetin e Nderuar (Alejhi Salatu ue Selam), ne e dëgjonim ushqimin të bënte tesbih (lavdëronte dhe madhëronte Allahun xh.sh).


    - Librat e saktë të hadithit transmetojnë nga Enesi dhe Ebu Dherri se: Ishim me Profetin e Nderuar (a.s.) dhe ai mori një grusht gurësh të vegjël në dorë dhe ato menjëherë nisën të bëjnë tesbih. Pastaj ai i vendosi ato në dorën e Ebu Bekrit (r.a ) dhe ato sërish vazhdonin të bënin tesbih. Ndërsa në rrëfimin e Ebu Dherrit ai tregon se më pas Profeti ia dha gurët Omerit (r.a) dhe ato bënin tesbih akoma; i mori i vendosi në tokë dhe ato heshtën. Pastaj ia dha Osmanit (r.a) dhe ato filluan të bënin rishtazi tesbih. Më pas i vendosi në duart tona dhe gurët heshtën. (Bejhekiu)


    - Profeti i Nderuar tregon se para se t'i shpallej revelata kur ecte rrugëve të Mekes, gurët dhe pemët e përshëndetnin atë.


    - A'idh bin Amr mori njëherë një plagë në fytyrë gjatë betejës së Hunejnit. Profeti i Nderuar (a.s.) ia fshiu gjakun në fytyrë me dorën e tij. Pjesa e fytyrës së tij që kishte prekur Profeti fitoi një shkëlqim vezullues.

- Imam Ahmed bin Hanbeli transmeton në librin e tij nga Ebu Said el-Hudri se: "Një natë të errtë të stuhishme Profeti i dha sahabes Katade bin Numan një shkop duke i thënë: "Ky shkop do të ndriçojë përreth teje (afro një metër). Kur të arrish në shtëpinë tënde do vëresh një hije të zezë, ajo hije është vetë shejtani. Prandaj flake atë jashtë shtëpisë tënde e dëboje atë." Katade (r.a) mori shkopin e u nis për në shtëpi. Shkopi lëshonte dritë si dora ndriçuese e Hz. Musait. Ai pastaj erdhi të shtëpia, ku pa figurën me hije dhe e dëboi.

Gjatë luftës së Bedrit, Ukkash b.inMuhasit i thyhet shpata. Profeti i Nderuar i jep atij një kërrabë të trashë në vend të shpatës duke i thënë: "Lufto me këtë!" papritmas, me lejen e Zotit kërraba u kthye në një shpatë të bardhë të gjatë, dhe Ukkashi luftoi me të. Ai e përdori këtë shpatë deri në betejën e Jemames ku dhe ra dëshmor, kjo ngjarje është e sigurtë sepse ai gjatë gjithë jetës e mbajti me krenari atë shpatë të mirënjohur e cila u quajt 'el-Aun (ndihma)'.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të!) se Muhamedi (salallahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: “Femrën e martojnë për katër arsye:_pasurinë që ka, pozitën e saj, bukurinë dhe fenë e saj_. Zgjidhe atë që është fetare të lumshin duart!” Shënon Buhariu dhe Muslimi.


Fen te fundit eee  :shkelje syri:  Po sikur njera nga keto cilesi ti mungoje ?

----------

